# Fleet Phospho Soda Is Very Salty!



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Here is some information about salt and taste.The salt sensitive buds are located at the front part of the tongue on either side (not at the tip). The sensitivity to salt will decrease with a temperature rise & increase with a drop in temperature. Cold temperatures can produce salt and sour tastes.The front of your tongue senses sweet, the next part of the tongue are able to taste salt, the middle / side of you tongue reacts on sour tastes and the bitter taste are connected with the papilla on the back of the tongue.The human sense of smell is much more sensitive than the sense of taste When the tongue tastes the salt, the brain receives a message that something is being eaten, so the brain tells the nose to start to work.ï¿½ When the nose receives the message, the nose begins to sense smells of the food.ï¿½ A person perceives that the salt "enhances" that flavor of the food, but in reality the salt only wakes up the odor receptors.As a result, the nose will be turned on as soon as the tongue taste salt.ï¿½ ------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

GoLytely also tastes very salty, and kind of bitter...pretty vile, IMHO. I don't use salt much as it is, and I'm one of those wackos who likes salt-free pretzels







If the salt taste is stronger with colder temperatures, I wonder why they say to chill GoLytely to make it more palatable? I'm wondering if nuking it would make it less salty and taste better.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

If you tried to neutralize the salt, and I donï¿½t know how, then the stuff may not work properly.Isnï¿½t it the salt that draws water to the intestines to cause D? And if so why isnï¿½t it used for constipation, or is it?I too wonder why it is said to chill GoLytely? Maybe its the mixture, and the coldness is only for pure salt.------------------Take care, Forever Vikee[This message has been edited by vikee (edited 10-14-2001).]


----------



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

well, I didn't handle my 1st dose too well today...threw it up about 30 minutes after choking it down. everytime I took a sip, my head involuntarily shook. it was so nasty that I even was shaking remembering it or looking at the 1/2 bottle I had left for the 2nd dose.2nd dose stayed down better but am now hitting the john every 7 minutes or so. SOOO glad that part is OVER!karen


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Karen, is there an all night pharmacy that someone could get an extra dose for you. It comes in 1.5 ounces and 3 ounces it most Drug stores.Or call whoever is on call and ask what to do. Maybe that 30 minutes was enough to help!!I bought extra stuff and my Doctor gave me some. Figure if I throw it up will take it again.Sending you positive energy!!!Hugs, Vikee


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2001)

I was told by my doctor to take 1 - 1/2 of a Gravol right after drinking the Phospho-soda. It seemed to work. I didn't feel that nauseated.Colleen


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Colleen, What is, "Gravol?"I drank Apple Juice the first time, then White Grape Peach the second time. And then I sucked on a lemon. That helped too.------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Gravol is a brand of tummy relaxers/antinausea pills. Great for carsickness, that kind of thing.I haven't read you other post yet, Vikee.







I had to laugh though at your experience with the lemon. Not that I am insensitive; it just sounded like someone doing a tequila shooter.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Aurora, Doing a tequila shooter with salt and lemon is something I love to do! That's how I got the idea!!Thanks for the Gravol information.------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2001)

I got past the salty taste by putting the phospho-soda in weakened grapfruit juice then following it with a cup of hot peppermint tea. Worked like a charm both times. Action started within 20 minutes. Was ready for a hot cup of coffee (which I took with me in a insulated cup) as soon as the the exam was over.







------------------L.B.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Thanks, L.B., Weakened grapefruit juice sounds like a good idea!!!So does peppermint tea which is good for the tummy!! Excellent!------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------

